# صــــ†ــــلاة



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*أيها الآب الحبيب الذى ترتاح لك القلوب و تأتى اليك كل النفوس .
*​*
**أنى آتي اليك بكل همومى و كل ضيقاتى مستندا على وعدك الصادق الأمين ( تعالوا إلى يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلى الأحمال و أنا أريحكم ) . *

*يارب يسوع لا يوجد غيرك فى هذ الكون كله يستطيع أن يقدم لى العون و يرفع عنى الهم غيرك . أنت يارب الذى فديتنى بدمك و فعلت أعظم همل للانسان تسطيع أيضا أن ترفع عن صدرى همى و تخفف عن كاهلى حملى . *
*و أنى أثق فى وعدك يارب الذى يعطى النفس رجاء ( للرب السيد عند الموت مخارج) . *
*و أنت يارب لا يستحيل عليك شئ . *
*- فأنت الذى أقمت لعازر من الموت بعد ما أنتن و مضى عليه فى القبر 4 أيام إذن يارب تستطيع أن تقيمنى أنا من الموت و الآم الخطية المبرحة .*
*- أنت يارب الذى انقذت دانيال من جب الاسود تستطيع أن تنقذنى من المخاوف و المخاطر التى تعترض حياتى** .*
*- انت يارب الذى أنقذت الثلاثة فتية من أتون النار تستطيع أن تنقذنى من أتون هذا العالم الملئ بالظلمة و الغش و الخداع .*
​
*ربى ها أنا بين يديك أسلمك أمرى و حياتى كلها . لا تخذلنى يارب و أريدك أن تصنع معى آية مصاف القديسين و الشهداء الابرار ارحمنى يارب و اغفر خطاياى و فرح قلبى *
*امـيـ†ـــن* ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2008)

اميــــــــن 
صلاه راااااااائعه يا بنوته 
مرسىىىىى على الصلاه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (29 أكتوبر 2008)

_



انت يارب الذى أنقذت الثلاثة فتية من أتون النار تستطيع أن تنقذنى من أتون هذا العالم الملئ بالظلمة و الغش و الخداع​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين





تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاه راااااااااااااائعه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*صلاه جميله جدااا

مرسي بنوووته

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## g_a_ll (30 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوة جدا ربنا يحميكي 
يا قمر


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على وجودكم الجميل 

صلاة المسيح تحميكم
محبتي​


----------



## باشق مجروح (30 أكتوبر 2008)

امين يارب.....​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا باشق على مرورك الرائع







​


----------



## باشق مجروح (30 أكتوبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> شكرا باشق على مرورك الرائع
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الشكر الج بنوته على هذه الصلاة الي تبكي القلب.....


----------



## Gondy maghol (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*امين  :new5:
شكرا بنوتة على هذه الصلاة الجميلة.​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2008)

امين
​


> ربى ها أنا بين يديك أسلمك أمرى و حياتى كلها . لا تخذلنى يارب و أريدك أن تصنع معى آية مصاف القديسين و الشهداء الابرار ارحمنى يارب و اغفر خطاياى و فرح قلبى
> امـيـ†ـــن



روووووووووووووووووعة Bnota_Zr†a
ربنا يعطيك بركة الصلاة
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 نوفمبر 2008)

باشق 
كوندي
كليم
شكرا على وجودكم العطر في صلاتي
محبة المسيح معكم​


----------

